# Never assume it's just age related



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Toby's problems and hope the test results aren't too bad; but thanks for the information on high blood pressure and eye problems in dogs. I had no idea of the connection. Since Bentley is almost 10 yrs I'll be alert to it now.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

of course I've been googling hypertension in dogs since I got home....the current recommendation seems to be that all dogs over the age of 8 should have their blood pressure taken as part of their routine senior exams.
My vet has been doing my dogs' for several years. Last time Toby's was done was in July, it was 155/100 at that time. So we know this is a relatively recent change, which means *maybe* some of the damage can be reversed if we get his blood pressure under control.



MyBentley said:


> Sorry to hear about Toby's problems and hope the test results aren't too bad; but thanks for the information on high blood pressure and eye problems in dogs. I had no idea of the connection. Since Bentley is almost 10 yrs I'll be alert to it now.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you so much for the information.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you for the information, its very useful. I'm sending prayers to you and hoping Toby can be mended back up to his good ol' self quickly!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, I will keep positive thoughts that Toby's blood and urine are good, but understand why you expect them to be bad. I hope the medication works and does not cause nasty side effects for Toby.

Like your vet, the veterinary clinic we use also routinely monitors dog blood pressures at exams for dogs of all ages. 

Last summer our Toby had an abdominal sonogram and echocardiogram for heat/exercise related issues. The sonogram technician took his blood pressure at the end of the one hour session and it was elevated. The cardiologist reviewing the tests diagnosed him as hypertensive at 6 1/2 years of age, based on that reading. I had a long discussion with his vet and we decided the timing of the test may have affected the results because Toby was anxious to get off the table. I got checked out on one of the clinic's machines and took it home over the weekend to run checks for 3 days at least 4 times a day. I wrote every number down (4 numbers) for 4 readings each session and sent them to his vet who threw out the highest and lowest and averaged the rest. Our Toby is pre-hypertensive, but his numbers are improving now with some lifestyle changes we are making. We are now doing at home monitors every 3 months, checks at the clinic every 3 months and he is on a reduced sodium diet. He goes in next week for blood work, urinalysis and in-clinic testing. 

Toby's at home readings are always lower than the readings at the clinic. I'd love to get my own blood pressure machine for him but the canine versions are very expensive. A used one runs $900! 

Our dogs can have high blood pressure even before they are seniors! Everyone, please encourage your veterinarians to check your dog's blood pressures at every clinic visit, no matter what age your dog is! There are other steps that may help prevent kidney issues and hypertension later on--making sure to keep a dog's diet low in sodium (check dog treats too) and keeping the dog's teeth and gums clean and infection free by routine dental cleanings and scalings. Plus, like Barb suggests--if your dog's vision seems to be deteriorating, a vet visit is definitely in order to rule out kidney, hypertension and pigmentary uvetis issues.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this information and I will be sure to have Kosmo's blood pressure checked at his next visit. I hope that Toby's condition can be at least somewhat reversed.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank-you so much for this post! Neither of my seniors have ever had their B/P taken by their regular vet. I plan on mentioning it to him during our next visit. Just recently I have been seeing some changes I am not comfortable about with Baylee.
It is a good reminder for a lot of reasons not to just assume it is age.
Thanks!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you for this great information. I had no idea. I also have never seen my vet take my dog's BP. But I'm taking her in on Monday, so I definitely plan to ask!

Good luck with the test results!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am sorry to hear about Toby's BP and hope the meds will bring it down quickly. 

My Rowdy was diagnosed with Hypertension towards the end of his life and the enalapril did bring it down. I do know I had a script written for WalMart - it was $8 a month. In Rowdy's case, the kidneys were fine, the adrenals and blood work were all fine and no physical cause was found - he ended up needing tie-back surgery for his breathing (which ended up killing him), so I personally think in his case the stress of his breathing difficulties may have contributed to the BP problems.

Sending good thoughts for Toby's results.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for the information and I will pass this on to our rescue to put in our newsletter. I hope they can get Toby's pressure down and keep it down. As someone that deals with high pressure in their eyes I know the worrying you are going thru with him. Hugs to Toby and you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for an important thread. You'll never know how many dogs' vision and lives you've saved.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh wow, Barb! I am so sorry to hear this. But what helpful information you are sharing with us all. THANK YOU! I had no idea this was even something to consider. As always, you are sharing such great information. Toby will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just attempted to post a poll about routine pressure screenings in the poll section. I'm curious about how many dogs are getting these tests, which I personally believe are important to assess a dog's health status.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My regular vet has never mentioned doing a BP test. Copper's specialist did want to check his after his stroke, but he was too stressed that day in her opinion. We were going to go back and get it done. I doubt my regular vet has the equipment.

I hope the meds bring toby's BP back down and he recovers well. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just checking to see if Toby's blood work came in yet.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks has never had his blood pressure checked (at least when I was in the room) but he is only 5 years old. Maybe they have done it when he was neutered or when he was in the emergency hospital


----------

